# battery question



## tri-panic (Aug 28, 2008)

Who makes the best battery.Need to get another batt.(almost a year 1/2 out of this last one) lookin for more than that .Have a batt. tender that is used with batts.---NEED A GOOD BATTERY Thanks in advance Bill


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Interstate makes a very good battery BUT your going to pay for it.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

If you find one please post it for the rest of us.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

7iron said:


> If you find one please post it for the rest of us.


YOU BET! 

Owning the same machine since "02", I'm on my 3rd battery. I guess we just have to face it, I don't think that they make them to last any longer. I get 3 years from each. I'm going on over 2 yrs with the last one I purchased from Wal-Mart. _Easy guys, its all we have up here...._ I'm running heated grips plus an additional 100 watts of headlights, all while in the winter, running a winch for the plow.  I sometimes wonder if those battery tenders cause more problems? I've never ran one and never put a charge on any of my batteries. However, when it don't start, its done and I just replace it..... Probably in another 6 months.....


----------



## tacklebox (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a 98'yamaha grizzly that i just this yr ,replaced my first battery in it.I have had good luck buying all my batteries from Batterries r us,they have good warranties and good batteries of all sorts.Walmaret n meijers types r all junk.Heres the link to batteries r us.

Just my 2 cents
Al

http://www.apexbattery.com/sealed-lead-acid-batteries-batteries-r-us-batteries.html

Battery tenders are not good just start it ocassionaly n run for ten minutes and keep it from extended setting in cold if u can.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

My 05 Arctic Cat 650 is still on the original battery. I hardwire the Battery Tender plug and hook it up whenever I bring it in the barn. Also have one on my 10 year old John Deere and 2 more on my boat.
I check the fluid every month or so in the off season but I firmly believe in using them. Nothing worse than letting batteries go down in sub freezing weather. As far as battery name I don't know. I have had good service on four different batteries and I believe it's the "Tender"

???????


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

If you're only getting 1.5 yrs. on a battery, with a tender,,, sumpthin' ain't right...:16suspect

I have an 05 A-Cat and I'm still on my original battery.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Checking the fluid in the battery and replacing it with distilled water and a fresh charge every month will keep it ready. Never had any luck with any battery tender. I am the battery tender!!!! I use a 2amp trickle charger with a gauge and a green light. If you are constantly putting a charge on a battery , you are essentailly cooking it , hence reducing its life . Never had a tender that worked correctly....my .02 

2 boats and 8 1000cca's batteries that are constantly looking for love


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I still have the original on my 2002 Foreman, your 1.5 yrs isn't right. I have no problem with a tender system(optimate 3 here). I just put the 'tender' on once a month or so to keep it up, if machine is not in use. I don't leave the charger on all the time. I also take the battery out if it will not be used all winter, like a motorbike.


----------

